
The inside story on getting an app in the Apple TV app store for day one - magnate
http://www.loopinsight.com/2015/11/06/the-inside-story-on-getting-an-app-in-the-apple-tv-app-store-for-day-one/
======
detaro
Original source here: [https://medium.com/@mattbraun/sketchparty-tv-for-the-
new-app...](https://medium.com/@mattbraun/sketchparty-tv-for-the-new-apple-tv-
the-story-so-far-ca4be9076a6a), with the way less sensational (and more
accurate) title: _SketchParty TV for the new Apple TV: The Story so Far_

